# VST basket size - Weight of coffee



## Kamakazie! (Nov 22, 2012)

I've recently got a Gaggia classic and plumped straight for the La Maz 14g & 17g baskets.

When I weight the beans to 15-16g and 18-19g and stick them in the basket, neither are anywhere near full after a few taps on the worktop.

Should this be the case or is it likely that my scales are really inaccurate at these low weights? It is just a bog standard set of electronic kitchen scales.

If it's likely the scales, any recommendations for ok digital pocket scales on ebay?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That's normal. The 18g vst can easily hold 22/23g if filled, you have to be careful not to overfill by accident!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

If I put 19g in the 18g VST then it's basically to the top, maybe a bit below after a few taps. Certainly no where near overflowing.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah not full at all. That is why you should always weigh in as other fill methods by eye will always be well over your target weight.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help.

I managed to get 21g in my 14g basket so going on what you have said, I think the scales are probably still some way out.

Any recommendations?

Also, when timing the extraction, should it be the usual 25secs or so from hitting the brew switch or from seeing first pour?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Different beans and grind settings will have an effect on how low (or hgh) the dose sits in the basket. It takes seconds to weigh and ensures repeatability


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

At one stage I used to grind into a cup, WDT (or at least my own version of it) and then transfer to the PF. I really struggled to get 18g that way, so fluffiness of the grind may have some impact too.

I am finding with some darker roasts that reducing the dose is required to some extent as the coffee would be too high in the basket on a normal dose. Then when tightening the PF the shower screen/dispersion block would ruin the puck. I use an espresso cup to weigh the beans and I can now tell if this is likely to happen by how high the dose is in the cup.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I realise the benefit of weighing and am doing so. Just I am wondering if my scales are someway out based on how much I can seemingly fit in my 14g basket.

Does anyone recommend a certain set of scales from ebay?

Also can anyone explain whether extraction is timed from flipping the brew switch or from when coffee first starts to flow?


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Kamakazie! said:


> Thanks for the replies. I realise the benefit of weighing and am doing so. Just I am wondering if my scales are someway out based on how much I can seemingly fit in my 14g basket.
> 
> Does anyone recommend a certain set of scales from ebay?
> 
> Also can anyone explain whether extraction is timed from flipping the brew switch or from when coffee first starts to flow?


I bought a set of salter scales from Tesco (1g divisions) see link. They were £15 off the shelf and seem to do the trick! Ive heard a lot of people say the same about them as being good, durable and reliable - The plate is a good size for a portafilter although i prefer to measure out my grinds using a small glass jar that sits on the scale...The only down side is that they don't weigh (as we say in the 'weights and measures' trade...'fine enough') In other words, they don't read to 0.1g. however, its possible to add grinds until they tick over to the desired division so im not fussy to this level of detail - I really enjoy my coffee with 14g and using the scale allows me to get a consistent brew every time (im trying to keep the tamper pressure consistent with each shot)... One thing to remember with a scale that reads to 0.1g is that they are very sensitive and need a bit of time to settle down ...hope this helps...cheers..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Salter-Design-Electronic-Platform-Kitchen/dp/B000ZNM51O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356034663&sr=8-2

oh, i time the shot from when i see the extraction appear....

Mark


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Timing is usually taken from when the pump is started as far as i'm aware.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would go for 0.1g accuracy scales , all things equal 0.4g difference in dose will have quite an impact on shot time and subsequently the result in the cup.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

i think this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Electronic-Digital-Balance-Weight-Scale-Jewelry-Weight-Scale-1000g-x-0-1g-/170946843769?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item27cd39d479 or http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Pocket-Mini-Gold-Weighing-Scales-0-1g-1kg-/121028503163?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item1c2ddc667b is the type of scales a good number of people on here use, my self included, just remember to take the cover off







if you do a forum search on Digital Scales there is plenty of info.

And you can easily get 20g in the 17g LM basket and 24/25g in the 22g


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Are these scales any good? (Obviously they are as you say)..but i cant imagine a set of scales that measures this fine for only a fiver inclusive of P&P?...Do they settle well in use or do they flicker about? I might buy one and test with a set of legal standards to see how good they are (A set of 'trade approved' scales of similar fineess would cost many times more...

Cheers


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

if you want to test most scales for accuracy one pence is 3.56g and a two pence is 7.12g so you can use single coins and multiples there of to check how repeatable the readings are.

quick update, have just checked with 10 x 1p = 35.6g and 10 x 2p = 71.2g so good enough







and these are about 5-5 months old so haven't drifted yet


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm using my Salter kitchen scales at the moment. They're ok for general cooking etc, but they seem to be very inconsistent and the weight shown can vary by as much as 2 or even 3g so I seriously wouldn't recommend them for weighing beans and extraction. I often end up weighing my beans 2 or three times so I'll be buying some better scales soon.


----------

